# How are boots supposed to fit?



## Guest (Jan 9, 2010)

I have 32 lashed and vans fargo boa. The 32s are kinda loose. I can wiggle my toes and can lift my heel about a 1/2 inch. The vans are tight. I can barely wiggle my toes and my heel stays put. Thing is I feel like my feet might go numb after hours in the vans.


----------



## sook (Oct 25, 2009)

DTA said:


> I have 32 lashed and vans fargo boa. The 32s are kinda loose. I can wiggle my toes and can lift my heel about a 1/2 inch. The vans are tight. I can barely wiggle my toes and my heel stays put. Thing is I feel like my feet might go numb after hours in the vans.


Your heel isn't supposed to lift like that. You could always try to get a heel hold kit from 32. They are orange foam pieces that will take up the extra space. Plus you can try "heel hold" socks, I've only seen them for sale, but never tried them so I don't know if they are a gimmick or not.

How new are the vans? Because if they are newer, they will pack out over time and give you a little more room so you won't feel like your feet will go numb. Are your toes barely touching the tip of the vans?

Try the heel hold kit in the 32's and go ride both boots and see what feels best. Also, next time, put more consideration into boot buying so you don't get into this situation again.


----------



## neversummerFTW (Jan 10, 2010)

Your toes should move a bit, but not your heel.


----------

